# Hastings Adventure



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

*Hastings Adventure, LOTS OF PICS AND VIDS!*

Went out to Hastings yesterday and it was WET. It was a bunch of us from NE Florida ATV. Between a swamped Brute, a swamped Ranger, a ghey Jeep club and riding through a live fire gun range it was quite an adventure, lol.


















































































Vids should be coming soon. Look us up on FaceBook, NE Florida ATV, we meet and ride all the time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like the ranger got a good workout.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Looks like a good time


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is another vid from same ride. 
NE Florida Puddle Hopping - YouTube


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Crewsing said:


> Here is another vid from same ride.


Shortly before I swamped it


----------

